# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  هنگ کردن گوشی یا تبلت

## m.sabeghi

با سلام هنگامی که استرینگ گرید را به بانک اطلاعاتی متصل میکنم در موبایل یا تبلت وقتی بر روی داده ها در استرینگ گرید بالا و پایین یا چپ و راست می روم بعد از مدتی کوتاه نرم افزار هنگ می کند و پیام بستن نرم افزار می دهد.

لطفا راهنمایی بفرمائید.

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

سلام.
از stringgrid استفاده نکنید.از grid استفاده کنید.قابلیت های stringgrid زیاد هست ولی در بعضی مواقع چون بصورت دائم آنلاین به بانک اطلاعاتی متصل هست،هنگ نمیکنه،پردازش طولانی میشه،اندروید درخواست هنگی میدهد.

grid هم جوابگوی شما هست،نیازی به استفاده از stringgrid ندارید.اگر فارسی ساز هم استفاده کرده اید،در هنگ کردن تاثیر بسزایی دارد.

----------


## m.sabeghi

> سلام.
> از stringgrid استفاده نکنید.از grid استفاده کنید.قابلیت های stringgrid زیاد هست ولی در بعضی مواقع چون بصورت دائم آنلاین به بانک اطلاعاتی متصل هست،هنگ نمیکنه،پردازش طولانی میشه،اندروید درخواست هنگی میدهد.
> 
> grid هم جوابگوی شما هست،نیازی به استفاده از stringgrid ندارید.اگر فارسی ساز هم استفاده کرده اید،در هنگ کردن تاثیر بسزایی دارد.


مهندس جان دقیقا مشکل مربوط به فارسی ساز بود
من ازین فارسی ساز استفاده میکنم RTLFixerForFMX

لطفا راهنمایی بفرمائید برای فارسی چه کاری باید انجام بدهم.

----------


## nice boy

> مهندس جان دقیقا مشکل مربوط به فارسی ساز بود
> من ازین فارسی ساز استفاده میکنم RTLFixerForFMX
> 
> لطفا راهنمایی بفرمائید برای فارسی چه کاری باید انجام بدهم.


اگه از نسخه توکیو 10.2 استفاده می کنی از لینکی که در پست زیر گذاشتم استفاده کن
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post2365121

اگر از سایر نسخه ها استفاده می کنی فایلهای مربوطه در تاپیک زیر هست
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...86%DA%A9%DB%8C

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

فارسی سازی که دوستم معرفی کردند،عالیه.
اما در برخی از گوشی های رده پایین خیلی پردازنده رو درگیر میکنه و حجم رم استفاده شده هم خیلی بالاست.

----------

